# A Good Brand of L-Theanine?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone know a good brand of L-theanine?


----------



## El Duderino (Aug 19, 2010)

Any of the more reputable brands such as NOW, Source Naturals, Jarrows, and Doctors Best should be fine. Just make sure the brand you get sais that the l-theanine is in the form of Suntheanine which is supposedly the most purest.

The one brand that ive been really wanting to try that Ive heard is very effective is called ''Tao in a Bottle'' by Dragon herbs. Its theanine mixed with other herbs like rhodiola and ginkgo. The only thing stopping me right now is that its pretty darn expensive.

http://www.dragonherbs.com/prodinfo.asp?number=161

http://www.iherb.com/Dragon-Herbs-Tao-in-a-Bottle-500-mg-Per-Capsule-60-Capsules/21548?at=0


----------



## kokasit (Jan 6, 2011)

The Source Naturals brand works fine for me.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah I second source naturals it worked good for me too


----------

